# Sudden noise sensitivity



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

I have a 14 month old vizsla that has started acting very strange. First it started with him reverse sneezing and sneezing like crazy when I let him out of the cage and then continued on outside. 

Today when I took him outside he got really scared tucked his tail and tried to bolt back inside. I'm pretty sure the air conditioning unit scared him, which is strange because it has never bothered him before. After this he was acting very melancholy with a tucked tail for his whole walk around the neighborhood. He continued to act very sluggish and not his normal self. 

My girlfriend and I talked and we think he has some kind of respiratory virus and is just very sensitive at the moment. We left for most of the day and came back and he had returned to his old crazy self. We went to the beach and he ran and chased birds and pranced around with his both his head and tail high like normal.

We thought all was well, until about an hour ago he was acting normal then we start a load of laundry and he freaks out and jumps on my lap and starts shaking uncontrollably. As soon as the load stopped he stopped shaking. We then put the dryer on and he started shaking so hard he started to get hot and pant. 
All of this is a first time for him, he has never had a problem with any noise. 

For now were just going to see how it goes and hope it passes with his cold.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That's right, we subconsciously reward fear whenever we make a big deal out the event. 
Dogs will sometimes lick each other's ears or something to that effect but, they don't shriek and hug each other like they do in horror movies. 

I play practical jokes on my dog, and sometimes he plays practice hunting on me. It's All good. 

Joking aside, if your dog is healthy (vet checked) then remove him from the environment and reintroduce the noise at a distance. It's a long process but if you know what is causing the problems (laundry dryer, washing machine, air conditioner) ... Be there and correct or remove him but don't sootthe him like you would a human baby. 
Doing that will only reinforce a state of fear. 

A lot of times they are not really afraid, only apprehensive. 
We then go and make a big deal of it... Shower them with treats, hugs and kisses... pretty soon they will learn to behave this way because they learned it is pretty much what we expect of them.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

We are fortunate that Nelly is really not afraid of anything now but as you have experienced, these things can just crop up.

When we were desensitising her to things like fans, hoover, washing machine, hairdryer etc. I ignored her completely if she tried to scramble into my lap or make a fuss (every time) hence her non-fear now, I think. 

It's hard because you do view them like your babies but take the advice not to coddle him at all.

You can also buy cd's or I guess download a series of noises to help desensitise a dog or cat. As data said it can be a lengthy process but I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

I've been doing some reading and what i think Dash is going through is his "2nd fear imprint period".

Im going to do as recommended and ignore the behaviour and hope it passes.

I've been around dogs all my life and have never witnessed this.. i guess i know what "soft" means now.


----------



## OpalsMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Ooops.. I emailed you before I saw that I could respond to this forum. :-[ I wanted to ask how the response (or non-response) actually went w/ Dash? My V girl who is 7 months has started same weird startle/spook response to TV, ceiling fan, and even our zebra finches. All started when she also got a cold. Would like to make sure to do everything possible to help her get her confidence back so she isn't plagued w/ scaredy issues permanently. Any advice?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Bring them up

We start slow and build up ;D

Fire in the Hole :-[ :'( :-*

Da'

Stackers and paddy wackers 

You must pack light :

Zombies ;D


----------



## OpalsMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Opal is nowbtrying to hide in the closet. Should we let her? She won't even play or eat.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OP - you lead - they follow - unless in the field - fear me more than anything else - just V the pack leader - the simple answer is - go back 2 what they fear & stay till they get over it U & the V - V's R soft - but not if U show them - this post will get some bad reply's = just me & my V's - V soft= the V will V !!


----------

